# practice indoors?



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

welllll. find a nice grass hill or something. cover it in water and slide down. but when u hit dry grass ooooohhhh its not as fun.


----------



## slopenstyles78 (Nov 9, 2009)

But can't it damage your board..


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

got carpeted stairs...add sawdust to the carpet for speed...zoom down the stairs, 50/50 on to the dining room table and ollie over the couch...ask ur mom to rate yo steez.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> got carpeted stairs...add sawdust to the carpet for speed...zoom down the stairs, 50/50 on to the dining room table and ollie over the couch...ask ur mom to rate yo steez.


this is a surefire way to get better. DO IT


and as long as u dont hit any big rocks with your bord you will be fine. grab an old board to practice on if ur worried about causing damage. or if ur near sand dunes those work too.


----------



## slopenstyles78 (Nov 9, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> got carpeted stairs...add sawdust to the carpet for speed...zoom down the stairs, 50/50 on to the dining room table and ollie over the couch...ask ur mom to rate yo steez.


yo i just did it, but I ollied off my balcony and did a 7, stuck it on the hood of my car.
thanks for the advice

but really, someone was saying something about carpet boarding in another thread?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA nice.....


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

snow + boarding ... its a hard truth to realize but ive learned to deal


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

this is why you were asking me about carpet boarding in algebra, wasn't it...
now you can just go outside thanks to our lovely present from the snow gods!


----------



## boardanddestroy (Dec 6, 2009)

I just setup a rail in a carpeted area and practice balance and try new combos.


----------

